# 1Dx replacement speculations.



## sanj (Feb 23, 2015)

The 50mp Canon announcement and the 12 fps rumor of the 5d4 has gotten me thinking: What would the 1dx replacement be like? What do you think? How would it beat the 5ds and the rumored 5d4? It has to be something great..


----------



## Ozarker (Feb 23, 2015)

sanj said:


> The 50mp Canon announcement and the 12 fps rumor of the 5d4 has gotten me thinking: What would the 1dx replacement be like? What do you think? How would it beat the 5ds and the rumored 5d4? It has to be something great..



I've no idea, but I would sure love to have the presently offered 1Dx. Whatever they replace it with ought to be something special too, I think. We live in great times for technology, don't we?


----------



## sanj (Feb 24, 2015)

Yes we do. But many on internet still crib non stop!


----------



## RGF (Feb 24, 2015)

Electronic shutter so no mirror. 24-30 FPS. 24 MP.

Wifi built in
2-3 stop better DR and ISO performance

Possibly foveon type sensor.

Mostly still the great 1D series body


----------



## sanj (Feb 26, 2015)

RGF said:


> Electronic shutter so no mirror. 24-30 FPS. 24 MP.
> 
> Wifi built in
> 2-3 stop better DR and ISO performance
> ...



Has Canon or any other company been able to update a model and increase more than a stop of ISO/DR improvement? More than 15fps seems very doubtful. 

But who knows….


----------



## Northstar (Feb 26, 2015)

Despite some of the rumors, I would guess that it will be a modest upgrade (but secretly hoping for huge improvements) 

As a sport shooter, i would like to see improvements in these areas, in order of importance:

1. AF speed/accuracy - when covering action in less the ideal light, I still get too many OOF shots.

2. Better high ISO IQ and DR - give me 1/2 stop better high ISO...this would be huge for me as I regularly shoot at ISO 3200 to 6400. 

3. Video with AF tracking - I would love to have AF that tracked my subjects for me when covering action. I never use the video on my 1dx...it's worthless to me for covering action.

Do just these three things, and maybe a slight bump to 14fps, and I would buy a 1dxii in a heartbeat.

North

Edit...oh, and keep the price under $7,000!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2015)

RGF said:


> Electronic shutter so no mirror.



So you are suggesting that the new model will have no dedicated phase detect AF system, but will have only DPAF? That's about as likely as Canon setting the MSRP at $50.


----------



## RGF (Feb 26, 2015)

neuroanatomist said:


> RGF said:
> 
> 
> > Electronic shutter so no mirror.
> ...



okay, I admit that I am way out of knowledge when it comes to hardware. How do video cameras get 30 /60 FPS? Mirrors are not flapping that fast? How do they manage high FPS and still get AF to work?

At some point I imagine that video and stills will merge.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Feb 26, 2015)

For the 1DX Mk2 I would like a price and weight reduction - I don't think either would happen!
I am quite happy with the MP count, though a little more might be nice so long as there were no compromises.
I am sure many would welcome more DR, personally I am not that bothered as it has yet to be an issue, but more is still better.
Improved video? Don't even know how to turn it on and can't be bothered to find out how.
More FPS? No thanks as mine is set to 10 fps = plenty.
Overall, except for it's price and weight, I can find no significant limitations in my 1DX - but then I thought that about my 1D4! I am sure the next incarnation will give us better performance that will become "Essential" once we have tried it.


----------



## NancyP (Feb 26, 2015)

RGF, cinema video cameras basically don't use autofocus. The cinematographer has special attachments on the lenses for easy manual focus. Take a look at the cinema lenses, or the cinema versions of the Samyang/Rokinon lenses - there are gearlike focus rings that engage with other gears on a device known as a focus puller (I think - though the person doing the focus is also called a focus puller). If you notice cinema focus changes, they aren't "instantaneous", in fact they are relatively gradual to allow a smooth-looking transition from out of focus to in focus.

In filming video on a DSLR, the mirror is locked in the "up" position, and all work is done on the LCD live view. Shutters - I don't know how that works on DSLRs, I suspect most models just use the standard focal plane shutter mechanism for video. The high end cinema video cameras use electronic shutter only. I don't do video, yet, I just like knowing how things work.


----------



## Memdroid (Feb 27, 2015)

Since the 1D cameras are the top of the line unicorn camera and the X stands for the fusion for sports en studio shooters, why not engage that idea and take it further to rock the DSLR world to its core.
Here is a crazy idea. 
Huge high ISO improvement
-3EV on the center AF clusters
RAW 50mp @6fps
mRAW ~35mp @ 9 fps
m/sRAW~20mp or whatever crop mode @12 fps
4k video
RT Flash trigger/gps/wifi/usb3 in the control cavity
slightly lighter body.

Now that would be a camera worth every dime and gets everybody happy


----------



## sanj (Feb 27, 2015)

Whatever it will be I think it will be a very amazing camera. Basing it on the new 5ds/r. Canon could have easily made these new 1d series but they seem to have bigger plans for the king.


----------



## RGF (Mar 1, 2015)

NancyP said:


> RGF, cinema video cameras basically don't use autofocus. The cinematographer has special attachments on the lenses for easy manual focus. Take a look at the cinema lenses, or the cinema versions of the Samyang/Rokinon lenses - there are gearlike focus rings that engage with other gears on a device known as a focus puller (I think - though the person doing the focus is also called a focus puller). If you notice cinema focus changes, they aren't "instantaneous", in fact they are relatively gradual to allow a smooth-looking transition from out of focus to in focus.
> 
> In filming video on a DSLR, the mirror is locked in the "up" position, and all work is done on the LCD live view. Shutters - I don't know how that works on DSLRs, I suspect most models just use the standard focal plane shutter mechanism for video. The high end cinema video cameras use electronic shutter only. I don't do video, yet, I just like knowing how things work.



Thanks. I never have been close to working with a true cine camera.


----------

